# Welcome Quite Frankly as Bucks mod



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

He will do a great job! Welcome! :clap:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:yay:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I looked through all of the smilies, to see which characterizes my feelings the best and...

:glowllama:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrible selection, way to ruin the life of the board.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Good choice; you'll do well young padawan


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I set ya up QF, i know you will make me look good


----------

